# Good Idea, But does it work??



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I was out ice fishing this wknd on one of the local lakes, didn't catch much but that is besides the point. I saw an ice house that was made out of an old Semi Truck Sleeper. Ne one ever seen this before? Ne pics? Does it work good?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My buddy has made an ice house out of a sleeper cab. Works good but he says it is heavier than it looks. He sprayed the inside with some foam insulation.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

do u have ne pics?


----------



## shedhrnhntr (Jan 21, 2007)

There was a sleeper advertised recently in the classified section of fishingbuddy.com. I just finished up making a fish house out of a two thousand gallon water storage tank. I used it this weekend on Devils Lake- three of us fished pretty comfortably out of it. The diameter is about 7' and the height about 7' 6" in the center of the dome. The only criticism I have is that the floor gets really slippery after tracking in the snow-otherwise it works great. I heated it easily with a Mr. Heater on high.


----------

